# Space details



## KrisshFarms (Nov 23, 2015)

Initially i've planned 2 buy 4 cows to start my business. Anybody give me details about required space for cows...


----------



## charloisfarmer (Jul 12, 2015)

Are u keeping them in a barn or are they staying in a pasture


----------



## charloisfarmer (Jul 12, 2015)

A lot of people are going for grass fed milk now


----------



## KrisshFarms (Nov 23, 2015)

I've planned to keep it in a barn


----------



## KrisshFarms (Nov 23, 2015)

Anybody here? Give me some details..


----------



## cotopaxi14 (Jun 6, 2015)

There are diet restrictions on dairy cows I believe, but I'm not 100% sure on that.


----------



## KrisshFarms (Nov 23, 2015)

What type of restrictions?


----------



## cotopaxi14 (Jun 6, 2015)

I'm not sure I've just heard about people have problems with the USDA cause of diet


----------



## KrisshFarms (Nov 23, 2015)

Mm fine. U r running cattle farm?


----------



## cotopaxi14 (Jun 6, 2015)

I'm about to buy about a 100 head


----------



## cotopaxi14 (Jun 6, 2015)

I'm not 100% percent sure though you'd have to google it or something about the diet restrictions.


----------



## KrisshFarms (Nov 23, 2015)

What type of breed u r looking for?


----------



## cotopaxi14 (Jun 6, 2015)

Angus beef


----------



## KrisshFarms (Nov 23, 2015)

Angus beef? So urs is not dairy business?


----------



## cotopaxi14 (Jun 6, 2015)

No, but my neighbor growing up had a dairy farm. That's were I got my info on dairy was doing odd jobs for him.


----------



## KrisshFarms (Nov 23, 2015)

Mm fine.. May I know the scope about beef raising business?


----------



## cotopaxi14 (Jun 6, 2015)

Yeah sure what do you want to know about the beef business?


----------



## KrisshFarms (Nov 23, 2015)

I don't no anything about the business


----------



## cotopaxi14 (Jun 6, 2015)

Oh, well I takes a lot of land and a lot of equipment and financial backing to pull off. I have 800 acres of Montana range land 175 irrigated and the rest normal western grazing land. I plan to run 100 head of cattle starting out and up it to 200 in a few years. The way you make money is selling the yearling that were born that March (they should weigh about 500lbs) and the market is a little down right now so I would get about $1.86 a pound . Which would turn out to be a lot of money, but the operating costs of a ranch are extremely high. Also another thing to keep in mind is haying because hay is to expensive to buy you have to do it yourself which happens in earlier summer, you need enough hay to go 2 straight months. Equipment is expensive to you will need, a tractor with bale fork, a baler, hay swather, a large truck to move bales, a 3/4 Ton or 1 ton truck, atv's, a bale spreader, and other equipment depend on spoon your climate. Hope this helps.


----------



## KrisshFarms (Nov 23, 2015)

Oh fine.. But for what purpose beefs are used there? Like draught, ploughing or for meet purpose?


----------



## KrisshFarms (Nov 23, 2015)

Do u have any idea about indian cattle?


----------



## cotopaxi14 (Jun 6, 2015)

Meat purposes


----------



## KrisshFarms (Nov 23, 2015)

Oh Will u try dairy farm in future?


----------



## cotopaxi14 (Jun 6, 2015)

I don't think so I've always worked around beef cows and idk very much about dairy just what I learned from my neighbor


----------



## KrisshFarms (Nov 23, 2015)

I'd? What it means?


----------



## KrisshFarms (Nov 23, 2015)

Sorry.. *idk what it means?


----------



## tnsalersbreeder (Dec 3, 2015)

cotopaxi14 said:


> I'm not sure I've just heard about people have problems with the USDA cause of diet


You can't feed them bone meal of other animals. This is what they discovered caused mad cow disease.


----------



## cotopaxi14 (Jun 6, 2015)

Oh ok, is that it or are there other things you can't feed?


----------



## tnsalersbreeder (Dec 3, 2015)

As far as I know that's it as far as regulations go.


----------

